# 1991 ford ranger auto transmission problems



## MR.BIGBUCK (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok first off the fluid was changed and still no go. 

   Here it is from cold or hot it will chang to all gears [auto] except over drive but no matter how fast i drive it is like it has no over drive. from 1st to 3rd gear it is fine but it just stays in 3rd gear and does not even trys to go in od. Can some one give me advice on what this could be.


P.S it is a 1991 ford ranger auto od 4x4


----------



## HGM (Nov 11, 2009)

Do you tow with it? In O/D??

It sounds like the O/D band is smoked..... You may be able to get some more life out of it by adjusting it, but I'm thinking thats where your problem is.. 

To adjust it, on the drivers side of the trans, you'll find a "stud" and nut (actually two, but I'm talking about the forward one).. If you back the lock nut off and tighten the stud to about 10 lb ft, then back it out 2 turns, you can reset the lock nut and give it a spin.. Again, not really a fix, but it may get you by on a '91 play thing.. Otherwise, having someone look at it would be the best..


----------



## Thajonesboyz (Nov 12, 2009)

*A4LD problem*

Don't usually respond to any Trans post, I own a Trans shop and don't want to get into a spitting contest with someone else, but if I had this unit, the first thing is . Does the lock up converter work? if not suspect something electrical- Speed sensor, wiring, voltage to trans. if it does work. jack the vehicle, idling in low range, tighten OD band. if it locks the rear tires, band is "workable", check OD sol. operation.. This is just a few things. but be careful. If you don't know, sometimes it is cheaper to pay someone to check it.


----------



## JBird227 (Nov 14, 2009)

You can find a ton of ranger info at www.therangerstation.com
anything you want to know.


----------

